# My super-cheap gory sign (1 pic)



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to a how-to for the entrance sign to our 2005 haunt, which only took a few hours to put together. For this sign you only need 3 1x4's, an old pair of pants, an old pair of shoes, some filler, paint, cardboard, and anything you want to use to decorate- (paint, foam, etc)

We began by making a three-board frame of 1x4's. One lying along the ground, another going back along the ground, and a third going straight up. In essence you have three boards leaving a central point, everything 90 degrees from each other.

We then shoved a pant leg onto the vertical board, stuffed the pants with paper, and cut out the heel on a shoe to make it fit over the main joint. A few rings of cardboard shoved into the waist of the pants provided support. We also shoved in a sign (with some wire to hold it in place), a little cotton batting, red paint.. and there it was.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks great, I love your super-cheap posts!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

really innovative


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like reading about your low budget posts. Keep 'em up!


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 21, 2007)

Always great to read about ways to save some money. Keep 'em coming!


----------

